# reverse flood lights



## bigal3639 (Jan 31, 2011)

i often plow in the dark, and i've seen alot of guys with floodlights mounted on the back of their trucks that turn on when they put in reverse. is there anything that you can just plug into the trailer plug, or does it all have to be wired separately? please list some. and websites too


----------



## rocklandls (Dec 6, 2009)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Blazer-Li...0000003260530&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=15111216

i bought one of these a few years ago and love it. just this year i found a LED bulb to replace with the original one and its even brighter!


----------



## bigthom (Oct 14, 2010)

I made a rack with 4 KC daylighters(just cuz I had em ) and a LED oval brake light. It goes into my hitch receiver and plugs onto my trailer plug. Using a relay I wired the lights to my 12V cont. In the plug and reverse at a trigger for the relay. I love it I have made 3 more for friends. It also protects my bumper when I back into those snow banks


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

There are a lot of thread on this...try work light, back up light. There is a vendor here that sells a plug and play set up called the backup buddy. Check out their forum.

Here is how I did mine: 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=117556


----------



## Nabattery (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey, I have the same problem in my Chevy Avalanche... this is what i did. Took 3.5 feet of 2" by 2" steel square tubing, cut it about a foot in, and made an L (welding). I drilled the holes, and pput 2 cheap walmart fog lights at the top of the Steele beam. The lights were 20 dollar 55 watt fog lights from walmart, the steel cost me 30 bucks. I did all of the wiring, and work myself. So, for about 50 - 60 bucks, i made a great backup light, with a switch in the cab. HIGHLY SUGGESTED. Could not be happier.


----------



## Nabattery (Jan 16, 2011)

If you are interested in a copy of my "Blueprints, or would like one made for you, we could come to a cheap deal. Not looking to get rich, i understand what a pain those things can be.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Yes there are many posts on this. I made mine last year. I wired it to a relay. See link in my signature.
T.J.


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

I recently purchased one of these after my hardwired backup light had a problem. 
http://www.awdirect.com/magnetic-work-light-w-cigarette-plug-1917cl/work-lights-flood-lights/
I'm waiting until the spring to crawl under my truck and figure out the problem. I figured I could justify the cost by using it for other things too. It'll be helpful when I have to chain up in the middle of a storm instead of using a flashlight, for any repairs and I've repositioned it so I can see when I've shoveling an unlighted path. I purchased the cigarette lighter version and the cord is plenty long for my quad cad 8' bed. I stuck it on my bumper and have been at highway speeds without it falling off so the magnet seems plenty strong.


----------



## ronJr (Jan 4, 2011)

backupbuddy.com just got mine love it!


----------



## captadamnj (Jan 20, 2004)

The site is actually www.back-upbuddy.com and I am a happy user of their products.


----------

